# Red Puppy Pictures (4wk old Standards)



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

here are some pics of our new baby boy and his brothers and sister  
My daughters wanted to stay there and play with the puppies all day!! We were there 2 hours!!


----------



## sandyxrs (Jul 29, 2009)

They look lovely!
You must be so excited about getting home with him! I know i can't wait!
I have 5 weeks to wait before i get mine bless him!
Sandy


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Soooo precious! Gorgeous coloring and such a sweet expression. Looks like he has a great home!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

What sweet pictures! The reds are so pretty. Will they stay that color?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

no they all fade to some extent, some more then others. but I like the color of the parents so hopefully he ends up looking like them!


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

Ack! they're tooooo cute!
Now I dont want to wait for my turn.
Are all the puppies spoken for?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

They're pretty darn cute eh?  we think so too!
I think she still has one or 2 boys available... I know she's shipping two to California and another one somewhere else.... I can ask for you if you're serious?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

BFF said:


> Soooo precious! Gorgeous coloring and such a sweet expression. Looks like he has a great home!


Ditto! They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

*heather* said:


> They're pretty darn cute eh?  we think so too!
> I think she still has one or 2 boys available... I know she's shipping two to California and another one somewhere else.... I can ask for you if you're serious?


I have to ask the hubby, I've been told that I have to wait until January but maybe he'll let me


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I got my girl from Bijou...Where did you get your boy?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

We're getting him from "Silken Poodles", she's a small breeder 2 hours east of Toronto... her dogs are a touch smaller then Bijou's and that appealed to me. She's been amazing so far and I really like her!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh my goodness...such cuteness. Very happy for you and your family.
_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I Love the red!! Very cute babies there! Congrats on your boy!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks  we couldn't be happier!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What gorgeous red pups! Love their color. That's funny, I was just looking at Silken Kennel on-line yesterday. They have a female from Leatherstocking that is a half sister to my new black girl, the name of their female is "Summer". And at least one of their other females is out of Summer. Just wondering who the mom is to your new coming pup and if there is any Leatherstocking behind it.

Best of luck with your new coming baby and congrats!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Summer is our babies mommy!!  she's a beauty


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awwww, sweet! I get to watch Ivy's full brother, Gorky, grow up on the forum and will get to watch Ivy's, well, I guess I could say neice (Summer has the same father as Ivy and Summer's mother is Ivy's Grandmother on her mother's side. so Ivy and Summer are almost sister's), grow up also. NEAT!!

Who is the dad to your pup? 

It will be interesting to see how much Ivy and your new pup look similar, can't wait to see pics of him after he goes home with you.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wow, :cheer2: that is exciting!!! Two relatives to our Ivy to watch grow up...they are strong in their looks in that line. Can't wait to see if they look similar as adults!
_


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

The daddy is Dugan, she has lots of pics on her website but in my opinion he looks a million times better in real life... pictures just don't do him justice! I just got home from spending a few hours over there... what fun!! Dugan is the most amazing dog I've met in my entire life, so loving, gentle and affectionate! He was right there in my lap (and my face) the whole time kissin and snuggling, just being close.. but totally fine to let me play with puppies and talk to Lori... such an awesome personality! I hope my little guy turns out just like his daddy! 
How cool that our puppies are related!! It's SO hard for me to keep everything straight! Who's who and everything is a bit overwhelming! Lol I'll have to go and re-read your post to figure out exactly how they're related! lol - maybe it's just cause I'm blond! 
The pups had their first grooming today, I have some new pics with little shaved faces, I'll post as soon as I get them uploaded. TO DIE FOR cuteness!!! I couldn't stop kissing those little noses! :kiss:
I want to take them all home!


----------



## Bonnie (Jan 3, 2010)

They are so beautiful!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Bonnie!! He grew up WAY too fast!! But he's a fantastic, calm, obedient 6 month old (for the most part)!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He's truly adorable, Heather.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Marian said:


> He's truly adorable, Heather.


I agree what a baby doll your puppy is and Lori is a very nice lady, she does have lovely dogs .. Thanks for sharing this story ...Dugan is a full brother to my ART...Love Love him he is such a sweetie as well always want to be in your lap and getting kisses.........


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Dugan is the most amazing dog I've ever met  His tempermant is worth millions IMO!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would have to agree Heather. He is a gentle, sweet soul with amazing eyes, and I am tickled he is Daddy to some of my kids.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Arreau isnt Dugan the father of both of your red litters?
Since they just turned two in April I was waiting to do hips before using Art . So I am very excited to know that his temperment is not a fluke...I adore him.. Nice to know that Dugan is just as sweet.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope that Art's hips have improved since his pre-lim. We were very fortunate with Dugan, as his pre lims were really good and his OFA was "Good". You got a fair on Art's pre-lims correct? Hopefully they will have gotten better. Apparently that is pretty much the norm.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a gorgeous puppy!
Congrats !!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*heather* said:


> here are some pics of our new baby boy and his brothers and sister
> My daughters wanted to stay there and play with the puppies all day!! We were there 2 hours!!


SOOOOOO Cute !


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

what a cute puppy! congratulations, I love the reds too. My Ginger is Auntie to Art and Dugan, isn't that funny


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't that funny?? Who is her Mom??


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

She is related through her dad who is Minarets Bandero Rojo.


----------

